# "Sober" for one week now!



## MesquiteMan (Apr 5, 2014)

I have had a long term problem with nicotine addiction!  I have been dipping or chewing tobacco for 20 some odd years now and have quit a few different times.  I have been using 1 1/2 cans per day which is considered quite high and is supposedly equivalent to 4-6 packs of cigarets per day.  Some who have been here at IAP a good while may remember a post I made a couple of years ago about quitting.  I did quit then with the help of the patch and stayed quit for almost a year.  At the MPG two years ago, for some reason, I bought a can of Skoal and started it all back up again!  Foolish I know, but unless you have had to deal with this type of addiction, you have no idea the monster that it is!

Anyway, I have been getting really tired of dipping and being a slave to something and planning to quit for a while now.  The final straw came a couple of weekends ago.  My 8 year old daughter was helping me in the garden on a saturday and we ran into town to pick something up.  On the way back, we stopped at a convenience store and got an icee and I got a roll of Skoal.  While driving back home, Katie was questioning why I "put that stuff" in my mouth and telling me I had to stop it!  That was the first time she ever really acknowledged my dipping.

We got back to the house and I went back to work in the garden.  Like any 8 year old, she was in and out between the garden and the house.  Later that evening, I went in my shop to the remaining 4 cans from the roll of Skoal and I could not find it anywhere!  I looked and looked and finally found it...in the trash can UNDER some papers!  Katie had tossed it and buried it!

For the next couple of days, every time I would leave a can sitting around, she would toss it in the trash and scold me!  I decided then and there that it was finally time!

I decided my quit date would be last Saturday, March 29.  I decided I was going to quite cold turkey this time and not use any kind of replacement therapy including the patch or even sunflower seeds.  I know how miserable things can be without nicotine so I decided I would quit on a Saturday to give me the weekend to be most miserable and hopefully be able to be back at it on Monday.

I spent most of the day Saturday and Sunday sleeping and had no energy and a real mental fog over me.  I was very grumpy and felt terrible.  By Monday, things were not any better but I managed to trudge through the day as best as I could.  By Tuesday, I was absolutely miserable but stuck with it.  I realized, after doing more research, that it takes 72 hours for the nicotine to completely leave your system so Tuesday was the first day my body had not had any nicotine in it for a LONG time.

Anyway, I have stuck it out and am now celebrating one full week without any nicotine intake.  The mental fog is starting to lift, finally and I am starting to feel more and more normal each day.  I have not had any desire whatsoever to get a dip and the only cravings I have had were cravings for mental focus!  I have no desire to "put that stuff in my mouth" again and am sure that it is permanent this time.

I still have a long ways to go to be able to consider the addiction broken but I will get there!  I now have to do it for my daughter!  It would not be a good example to not stick with my "quit" now.  Besides, I don't want to "put that stuff" in my mouth any more!  Your thoughts or prayers for my success in this would be appreciated!  I have made myself accountable to my daughter, wife, and mother, now I am making myself accountable to my IAP family!  I don't want to let you guys down either!


----------



## loydstuts (Apr 5, 2014)

Well hooray for that beautiful child! Now whenever you have the urge, Thu k back to her sweet face. Prayers for strength are being lifted. Be blessed in this undertaking.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 5, 2014)

Good for you, Curtis!
My dad was a 3-pack a day cigarette smoker & had smoked most of his life. About age 57, he decided to quit cold turkey & never touched another one the rest of his life - another 33 years. He knew that none of the rest of us approved of his smoking, but we didn't nag him about it. I don't really know what made him decide to quit, but we were all really proud of him for finally making that decision & having the will power to follow through with that commitment. I have no doubt that your family will feel the same.

Edgar


----------



## Greg5519 (Apr 5, 2014)

Well done, Curtis!  The first week is the toughest.  As someone who managed to beat a 50/day cigarette habit, I know how tough those early times are. Hang in there, you're doing well.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 5, 2014)

I hope this is it Curtis! No more mate! id hate to see go thru this again.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 5, 2014)

Good for you and more importantly good for her! I mean that I'm both the sense of her standing up to this for you and for her to have you around.

If you get the urge to start it again, just picture the things in HER life that are ahead of her (graduations, marriage, kids,etc) and realize that tobacco will very likely take you away from those early.   Cancer is a nasty thing and even dipping leads to it.

Stay strong and congrats for giving it up and for raising a good kid!


----------



## Beedeejay (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey Curtis,
Great work so far,
Just remember, they're is no such thing as "just one",
Not just for you but anyone with a smoking/ nicotine addiction I would recommend reading a book by Alan Carr called "the easy way to quit" I read it and it I stopped a 30 a day smoking habit never to have another smoke again, that what over 3 yrs ago and I will never have a smoke again,
Cheers Ben


----------



## TimS124 (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats to you and to your daughter for being your inspiration despite being so young!


----------



## jyreene (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats Curits, I quite cold turkey almost 10 years ago and am glad I did. Won't say I don't get cravings now and again, especially around Marines that chew all the time, but I won't give in. Good on you!


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Stay strong Curtis. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## larryc (Apr 5, 2014)

Curtis

Stay strong and be as obsessed with quitting as you are in other aspects in life.

I quit back in 1969 and I know that even now it would only take one cigarette to hook me again.


----------



## rherrell (Apr 5, 2014)

GOOD LUCK Curtis!!

I quit drinkin', druggin' AND smokin' cold turkey on the same day 16 years ago so I know you can do it!!


----------



## lorbay (Apr 5, 2014)

Way to go Man. I know the addiction been 20 years for me and I could still pick one up and have at it. But when you see and smell someone that has just had a smoke it makes me think "is that what I used to smell like after a smoke"
Thoughts and prayers with you my friend.

Lin.


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats Curtis.  This is something you can do!  Will pray for you!


----------



## randyrls (Apr 5, 2014)

Curtis;   Stay strong and you can lick this!    As you progress, you will find that food tastes better and you will be able to smell flowers.

My opinion on this is simple.
Coleman Family Association - The Rant


----------



## BayouPenturner (Apr 5, 2014)

congratulations, I will be praying for you.

It takes a special person to be brave enough to tackle an addiction.  You have a strong little girl who lives you a lot to bring her feelings out.


Good Luck


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 5, 2014)

I was a 2 pack per day smoker and I have to tell you that once  smoker always a smoker. I think it would be the same for dipping. There is no such thing as just one anymore. I could not agree more with other statements that is you even entertain a thought about another dip just think about your daughter and her bold stance. Also think about holding the grandchildren that will come from her later on. If you stay the course you may even be there too. If not you may not be? I wish you all the best in this. I know it can be done because I did it. I know you can't have even one because I did that too. 

May God bless you and your family with the strength to endure and see this through. He has all the power and glory that is required for this easy for Him task. I pray that He will lift your desire and also your discomfort while going through this time. I pray that You Lord will lay Your hand on Curtis's shoulder and heal Curtis of this and any other ailments. I pray a hedge of protection around Curtis and his family during this time. Jehovah-Rophe will lead you into all health I pray that He will be over you and your family. In Jesus precious name I pray Amen. 

Now it is up to you Curtis to receive this blessing, what are you going to do?


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 5, 2014)

Curtis, You may want to check this out it is just mint and helped me quit.
It works as a breath mint, and when the stress is high it also beats the cravings.
Quit Chewing Tobacco | Quit Chewing Tobacco with Mint Snuff Herbal Chew this is their new web site just for chew

Mint Snuff non-tobacco chew, quit chewing tobacco, herbal chew, Shark Tank this is the original site comes loose or in the pouches.

I can say before I started this product, I stopped more times that I can count. both chew and tobacco in assorted forms Loved those cigars.
I know only use the mint pouches as a no sugar breath mint, or when working in the shop.

It may help if you need an extra boost to keep from dip'n
:clown:


----------



## robutacion (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Curtis,

That is a hell of a decision to stick to, myself an ex-smoker of 50 or more cigarettes a day, I remember well what the withdrawals were and how they affected me physically and mentally.  Was only one major mistake I made, and that was to think that I could fight it all by myself, from my cold turkey decision, after 2 weeks I was loosing it and in troubles and I had to swallow my pride and go and see the doctor.

So patches and other stuff did take the edge of the pain and stress, something that I should have discussed with my doctor, before I smoke my last cigarette, I would have made the lot process, a lot more bearable.

This was December 2004, a lot better stuff is available to those that want to spot smoking, sure those things are even more expensive than the cigarettes however, they are a short thing, most people get it under control in 3 months so, well worth investment.

Every day, is a day that I could start smoking again, I miss my cigarettes and how they did make me feel, in the short term, I still like the smell and I see myself moving closer to someone smoking, just to get a little fix and that, is the most dangerous stage to be, only a phenomenal self determination, keeps me from start smoking.

So, you don't need to have to hate the smell nor running away from someone smoking, you will be tested almost everyday if you have other people that smokes around you, be strong and keep your decision and its motives as your thoughts when you feel a little weak, that is only normal for some time.

Cost wise, I was told many times that the money I would save by stop smoking, would allow me to go in a very fancy holiday, somewhere far.  Well, that never happened but, I admit, I could not total maintain such a habit, times 2, as the wife as as bad as me in number of cigarettes burn in a day so, we stopped the same day and had each other to hold on to, I intend to never have to go through that experience, ever again...!

Don't fight it alone mate, get something from the chemist to make the whole process a little more bearable, you will be glad if you do...!

Best of luck with it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 5, 2014)

From another smoker.

At one time......4 packs a day......5 years ago, quit for 18 months. The reason I started again is not important.

I will quit again.


Curtis, One week behind you. A lifetime to go. You have my support and prayers that you never start again.
Keep it up, you will be surprised just how much 'extra' change you will have to buy Icee's.
Keep it up buddy.
Wayne


----------



## mredburn (Apr 5, 2014)

May Your daughters faith and love for you be the inspiration and strength you need to stay the path.  My mother quit smoking last year...  at age 75  She has smoked since she was 12.  IT can be done.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 5, 2014)

Way to go Curtis. as a life long smoker I know how hard it can be, but you can do it.


----------



## mark james (Apr 5, 2014)

Well done with a terribly difficult challenge.  I hope today goes well.  "Today" has been they key for me - not yesterday, or tomorrow, but today.

Be well Curtis!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 5, 2014)

Addictions are terrible things. Congrats on your battle to overcome this one.


----------



## jdmacdo (Apr 5, 2014)

Stay strong!  Stopping any addiction is a daily challenge but it can be done.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Apr 5, 2014)

Curtis,
Your experience brought back a flood of memories to me. I remember as a child begging my father to quit smoking. Unfiltered Camels; how I hated that awful smell.
I remember well the day he quit smoking, it was January 15, 1957. I stood by his bedside and watched as he took his last breath. He was 44 years of age. The anger of what this habit did to him, and his family, is difficult to forget.
When you walk down the isle with your daughter and give her to the "next most important man in her life", I trust you will remember March 29, 2014, and be thankful.

Bill Sampson

Note: Looking forward to seeing you at the MAPG in May. I have not been involved this year due to another woodworking venture. I will however, be available to provide transportation for you, if you need it. Let me know.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 5, 2014)

Way to go Curtis in listening to your daughter and for quiting. Your over the hardest part now so stay strong. I was a 2 pack a day smoker for 25 + years and quit cold turkey so I know it not easy. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## jeff (Apr 5, 2014)

Good luck, Curtis, and hang in there! I started dipping Copenhagen and chewing leaf & plug when I worked on a farm all through college. It's hard to climb up on a tractor without a fresh dip! I continued for a few years after college until a couple very embarrassing events convinced me to quit.  (Chewing tobacco and a professional desk job are not compatible!) It was misery, but I did it. About 10 years ago I needed gum surgery to repair the damaged that I had caused with my 7 year addiction. Oral surgery is no picnic either. I still worry that I've got some lingering chance of getting mouth cancer.

So, good luck and be strong. You'll get through it.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations Curtis. Stay strong.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Apr 5, 2014)

Good move man.  Keep up the good work.  Proud of ya!


----------



## Whaler (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations Curtis, it's a rough road but worth it. I smoked for over 50 years before quitting 2 years ago, I still get the urge but no way am I going back.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 5, 2014)

Well done sir!! Having kicked the cig habit (pack a day of Cowboy Killers) cold turkey 25 years ago, I understand some of what you are going through. Keep it up and buy your daughter an ice cream for caring!


----------



## denniszoomy (Apr 5, 2014)

Well Done Curtis now with all the money you save on nicotine products, you can put towards your other addiction. PEN TURNING!!! No really great job I watched both my parents suffer through it.

Dennis


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 5, 2014)

Well done, and best of luck to you on this new chapter in life Curtis. 

I really think cold turkey is THE way to quit. My uncle quit smoking about 8 years ago, but he has maintained a Nicorette habit ever since! I believe that God speaks to us through our children. My oldest son (really, stepson) was my savior from the demons in my past. Had I not realized how wonderful it is to be a role model to my children, I'd likely be buried already as alcohol wasn't doing me any favors in the "good decisions" department. I quit drinking cold turkey, and have not had any desire to have a drink in the last five years. 

I know you can do this. Any time the thought of tobacco enters your mind, think of your precious daughter and the man that you want her to look up to as her hero.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 5, 2014)

Your in for a long haul.  I quit smoking almost 20 years ago and want a cigarette almost daily.  Keep very very busy and don't count the days.  Counting days keeps it in the front of your mind.  Tell your family you are going to be an ass for a while but they will have to accept it because the other option is you chewing.  This is also permission for you to hide in the shop and do what you want.  

Oh yeah, take the kid out for a special father daughter dinner with the money you are saving.  She earned it.


----------



## Sataro (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations Curtis! It is a long hard road but you will be happier at the end of the road!


----------



## BKelley (Apr 5, 2014)

Curtis,
I too was addicted to nicotine.  For twenty five years I smoked cigarettes, pipe, &  cigars.
I chewed plug tobacco from time to time while hunting or fishing.  I stopped smoking cold turkey no problem.  Then about a year later I started chewing tobacco big time.  My wonderful wife decided I must quit chewing and I honestly tried to quit, but it was a long hard struggle.  I have been nicotine free for some twenty five years now.  I know what you are facing and how hard it is.  Congratulations, keep up the good work!!

Ben


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 5, 2014)

As I am a smoker, I feel your pain.  I once quit for 2 1/2 years.  Then there were 4 or 5 deaths in the family in a matter of just a few months.  Yup made the trip home to the last funeral and didnt even think at the check out, a pack of smokes were in my hand.  

My wife is a oncology nurse, so she rides me pretty hard about it.  So after this deployment, I will be in your shoes.  Its time to quit! 

Good on you Curtis, they say quitting nictine is worse that quitting heroine.


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 5, 2014)

Curtis, Better go buy some chap stick.You'll be getting a lot more kisses now that you don't have snuff breath...

Don't remember the year I quit my 4+ pack a day Habit, I know it was about the time the Commissary on post quit selling a carton for $3.00, 10 plus years ago, but it's was a New Years morning. Watch the fire works over Pikes Peak, did a toast and tossed our packs into the wood stove.

My wife tried but kept smoking 1/2 pack a day for the next year or so...She'd go outside or to the garage to smoke and then come back in and want a kiss...Blech...rather lick a toilet. Still have the urge and an unopened pack in my tool box.

Hang tough Curtis!


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 5, 2014)

Good decision Curtis.  You are doing the right thing with the accountability plan and not letting your daughter down.  You will be in strong position to have expectations of her soon and glad you did.  I will add you to my prayers.


----------



## dankc908 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am 64 and have an adopted 13 year old (We adopted her when she was almost 3 and I was almost 54).  I decided, then, to do my best to raise her to adulthood.  On January 6, 2005 I quit smoking (2 packs per day) and dipping (1 can per day) cold turkey.  It was tough at first but I haven't looked back since.  Keep up the good work Curtis - my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 5, 2014)

is this your latest excuse for not cranking out chambers?

I kid, I kid!

:biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2014)

It get easier each day, Curtis. I stopped smoking and using other tobacco products in 1993 driving home to visit my mother, a life long smoker, after she suffered a heart attack. I tossed all tobacco products in a trash can while getting gas. My daughter had also been convicting me to quit. Soon you will not even think about you old habit...I have read that new habits take about 21 days to establish so you are almost there. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Curly (Apr 5, 2014)

Hope you make it and props for listening to a wise little girl.

Since you are used to spitting the money away  take what you spend on the tobacco and put it in a savings account for your daughters education. It will pay for her first year or two of collage. If she decides not to go or gets scholarships then the money is there for something else she may need like a down payment.


----------



## John Den (Apr 5, 2014)

All the very best.
If I can quit an 80 a day habit (plus a few more in the evening) you can do it.
Don't let us all down!!
Kindest regards,
John


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations for the courage and determination of you and your daughter.  Best wishes to you for a successful journey.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations Curtis.  As the old saying goes - Each new day is the first day of the rest of your life.  I hope you can feel the concern and admiration from everyone in this post.  
I'm 30 minutes away - if Katie needs help hiding anything, or if support is needed, give me a call.
At last count, there are 17,873 people here on IAP that are pulling for you.
gordon


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the kind words of support!  It means a LOT to me!

I have had a GREAT day today thus far!  Katie and I went and got 7 yards of garden soil since I am adding on to the garden and I have been digging in the dirt all day.  I have felt completely normal today!

I did not want to use any nicotine replacement products since I had tried that before and failed.  I wanted to go cold turkey and get it over with!  I also did not want to substitute one habit for another such as sunflower seeds, mint snuff, or other types of things.  The only thing I did do is buy a large case of bottled water.  When I get a craving, I open a bottle of water and drink it!  Seems to help and that is a habit that I don't mind developing!

Again, thanks all for the support!


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Apr 5, 2014)

I stopped all tobacco Jan 1 1989, one day at a time and by acknowledging I was powerless over tobacco and it was making my life miserable. I ask a Power greater than me for strength on a daily basis. The first two weeks were the toughest for me. I carried a little red ball around and bounced it when that craving and anxiousness occurred. Support from family is nice!


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 5, 2014)

your Ozarka habit will be far cheaper than your dip habit.

:biggrin:


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Apr 5, 2014)

MesquiteMan said:


> I still have a long ways to go to be able to consider the addiction broken but I will get there!



If you lasted for 72 hours then the addiction IS broken. Now you have to work on the habit. When I kicked the butts 12 years ago I also did it cold turkey and I never looked back. From what I read I think you have a good chance because you are READY. Once I determined that I was ready to quit smoking I picked a date which happened to be midnight on a Saturday. I went into my office at 11:00 and smoked one right after the other until midnight. When I came upstairs, feeling rather ill, I had 6 cigarettes left that I crushed and threw in the trash and that was that.

Curtis,

I have every confidence in you and if you ever need a pep-talk just give me a call.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 5, 2014)

Curtis, if you want to quit all the best to you. Some say it's hard, but out of 7 children and 6 of their spouses in my family all smoked at one time and 6 of the 7 children and all of the smoking spouses quit --- one of my sons was heavy in dip and he quit.

Personally I've smoked for about 64 of my 76 years, sometimes heavily but for the last 30 years or so about half-a-pack a day. I enjoy smoking and have no intention of quiting - I might be the only guy you know who never has and probably never will try to quit unless I wind up in one of those God forsaken places where they don't allow it.

Could I quit - sure - I was a heavy drinker and now never even want anything stronger than root beer.


----------



## sschering (Apr 6, 2014)

Well I have to admit you were a little grumpy at first on Wednesday.. 
I did enjoy the visit and you perked up a bit talking about bikes and the CNC setup.

I completely understand.. I've been there. Keep up the good habits.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 6, 2014)

sschering said:


> Well I have to admit you were a little grumpy at first on Wednesday..
> I did enjoy the visit and you perked up a bit talking about bikes and the CNC setup.
> 
> I completely understand.. I've been there. Keep up the good habits.



Sorry about that, buddy!  I was certainly not my normal self and was not feeling good.  That was day 5.  I promise the next time you come visit, I will be nic free and much more perky!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Curtis after reading 6 pages of members pulling for you, the drive and push was your 8 year old daughter.  Congratulations to her for convincing you to hang around for her high school and hopefully college gradutions.

I know exactly the feeli8ngs you had.  I smoked over 35 years.  We got custody of two of our grandkids (boy 7 and girl 5) and my wife, the kids and myself were sitting at the kitchen table (my wife and I were smoking), the grandson said "Papa,  I wish you and Nanna didn't smoke cause you might get sick and die and we wouldn't be able to do things together".

My wife and I talked about that during the night after going to bed.  We decided that we loved those kids more than cigarettes.  We started our journey the next day.  She went cold turkey and I got patches and some mood pills from my Dr.  I was grouchy for a week or so but finally chilled.

The boy is 27 now and his sister is 25, both married with kids and not smoking.

We had many, many road trips, weekends and holidays of precious memories, and good times because of them giving them giving their grampa a kickstart.  God bless them.

You can and will make it this time Curtis, because of that 8 year old daughter.  I am sending one up for you.

Ray


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 6, 2014)

Been where you are and can say that it is possible to quit.  There will be times down the road that you will have cravings, stand fast it will pass.  It has been 20 years since I stopped and do not regret it.  

Take the money you were spending daily and put it in a savings account for your daughter as a thank you.

Phil


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Apr 6, 2014)

*Good for you!*



MesquiteMan said:


> I have had a long term problem with nicotine addiction!  I have been dipping or chewing tobacco for 20 some odd years now and have quit a few different times.  I have been using 1 1/2 cans per day which is considered quite high and is supposedly equivalent to 4-6 packs of cigarets per day.  Some who have been here at IAP a good while may remember a post I made a couple of years ago about quitting.  I did quit then with the help of the patch and stayed quit for almost a year.  At the MPG two years ago, for some reason, I bought a can of Skoal and started it all back up again!  Foolish I know, but unless you have had to deal with this type of addiction, you have no idea the monster that it is!
> 
> Anyway, I have been getting really tired of dipping and being a slave to something and planning to quit for a while now.  The final straw came a couple of weekends ago.  My 8 year old daughter was helping me in the garden on a saturday and we ran into town to pick something up.  On the way back, we stopped at a convenience store and got an icee and I got a roll of Skoal.  While driving back home, Katie was questioning why I "put that stuff" in my mouth and telling me I had to stop it!  That was the first time she ever really acknowledged my dipping.
> 
> ...



 It took me 3 trys  It's not easy.  It take alot of determination,I'm pulling for you. God bless you.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## bmac (Apr 6, 2014)

Way to go Curtis and good luck. Sometimes all it takes is a little inspiration and help from the ones you love the most. It seems you have a very bright little girl who loves her daddy very much and wants only the very best for you. Be sure to thank her and give her a big hug and a kiss.

Bobby McCarley
Louisiana


----------



## clieb91 (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats on making the decision and week one. Congrats to your daughter as well for standing her ground. 
Thoughts are with ya. 

CtL


----------



## Tom T (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes Sir.
Praying for you.


----------



## wswem (Apr 6, 2014)

Being an ex-3-pack-a-day smoker who quit cold turkey in February of 2000.  I am VERY proud for you.  You have taken the first step.   Keep positive. 

I carried an unopened pack of cigs in my shirt pocket for 6 months, just to proove to myself that I was serious.

You will go through the typical "withdrawl" symptoms...itchy scalp, head aches, maybe even some shakes...But believe me IT IS ALL WORTH IT.

I NEVER bug people about their smoking and/or that they should quit.   When the person is ready, and you sound like you are, you WILL quit.

If you ever want an ear (or eyes) to help you get through a rough spot, please feel free to contact me...

Best regards and remember....YOU CAN DO IT !!!

Warren


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Apr 6, 2014)

Curtis, great choice, and do what you gotta do to say goodbye to it for good.  I dipped for nearly 17 years when my then-8 year old daughter asked me the same question.  This was back at the end of 1999.  I quit cold turkey on 12/31/99, and have never looked back, except to be thankful for one of the best decisions I ever made, as you will too when you too look back in years to come.  Praying for you.


----------



## cal91666 (Apr 6, 2014)

Curtis, congratulations on your decision.  I will not say "good luck" as I don't believe luck has anything to do with it.  It's a decision you have to be ready to make to be able to achieve your goal.  As an X-smoker of 15 years that reached a peak of 3+ packs a day along with occasional smokeless tobacco use its not an easy thing to do but can only be achieved when YOU ARE READY.  
Unfortunately for me I went tobacco free for almost 10 years but have fallen back into the smokeless habit.


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Curtis, congrats on your decision.  Many people (myself included) don't realize what it takes to overcome an addiction of any kind.  This coming July 1, I will celebrate my 5th year of sobriety.  For about 2 years prior, I kept telling myself I could quit anytime I wanted to.  Well, I finally had to admit that I had to quit kidding myself and actual do it.  Having new grandchildren and having to take care of my aging parents convinced me I had responsibilities beyond just myself.  The first few weeks was tough, but it's been worth it.
Bottom line - I have a first hand appreciation for anyone who overcomes an addiction.  Congrats and stay strong.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mesquiteman, how is the no smoking going?  Have'nt heard an update.

Hope you are hanging in there.  Let us know how it's going.

Ray


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 11, 2014)

Ray, it was not smoking but rather dipping.  I was dipping 1.5-2 cans of Skoal per day.  I am proud to report that I am now two weeks clean!  Not a single slip up and frankly, I have no desire whatsoever to have a dip.  I had a friend over the other day that dips and he was dipping in front of me and I was not tempted at all.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 12, 2014)

OOPs.  I knew it was dipping, I just didn't spell it right:biggrin:.  Glad to hear you are doing well with it.  You are making your daughter proud of her Dad.  We asre all proud of you Curtis.

Ray


----------



## mark james (Apr 12, 2014)

Glad for the great update!  We missed you today at the MPG and hope things are OK back home.


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 12, 2014)

Just keep your daughter in mind if it does get difficult.  Don't let her down.


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy Dance..  :bananen_smilies027:...    Two weeks and all is well.

Keep it going Curtis.......We are all pulling for you.:highfive:
Even the guys who haven't made it yet...........Show us the way.:snail::bad:


----------



## glen r (Apr 13, 2014)

Curtis, its great to hear that you are past the hard part of quitting.  Congratulations to you for quitting and to your Daughter who you love and who loves you enough to have you make the decision.  As others have stated there is no such thing as "I'll try just one time" as with that one you are right back to where you were before you quite.  Most exusers of tobacco products can tell you exactly what day they quit.  My Wife and I both quit on April 8, 1983, because our Son had finally begged us to quit long enough.
Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## nativewooder (Apr 13, 2014)

Good for you, Curtis!  One of these days you will realize that you did not "quit" in the past, you just stopped for a while.  Your mind is stronger than any addiction if you will trust in yourself and God.  I had a problem with smoking and drinking and got tired of it and finally quit in 1985 or 86, cold turkey, and really never put myself in a situation that I couldn't walk away from.  You are sooooooo lucky to have a daughter who loves you that much!  Ask her to figure on a calendar how much money you save each day and you may find that you can pay for her college education without having to cut corners in the future!  Good luck and God Bless you and your family!:biggrin:


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 15, 2014)

Good job on quitting.

Just remember if someone else has done it then you can do it, too.


----------



## terry q (Apr 16, 2014)

I have been a quitter for 25 years.  Way to go.  I am pulling for you.


----------



## jppensplus (Apr 16, 2014)

Good for you, Curtis! For years I, too, had that nicotine addiction ( mine was thru cigarettes).  I quit cold turkey on December 12, 1998 and had some anxious moments for awhile.  No cigarettes since then and I dare not put a cigarette, cigar or other nicotine- contains product in my hand---congratulations again!


----------

